# One more Q, converting my Horizontal Lamp socket to hang... PHOTOS included



## DrGribble (Sep 10, 2012)

I was thinking this would be a no brainer, I'll just undo some screws, secure the wiring and everything nicely so there's no stress on the connections and boom, vertical light... well I have some of those super basic reflectors/cord/sucket setups for my 600's and I wanted to convert this to be hung for my vertical SCROG, initial glace weeks ago I figured I could just remove two screws and boom, now I see that the ground is attached to that large metal white bracket, if I was to lose that I lose my ground I am assuming. Is this going to render the light useless or unsafe, any other suggestions? I wanted to just disassemble everything, put that bracket away for later and hang the lamp. Now I am wondering if there are some precautions or guidance that anyone can offer me, I have attached plenty of photos including the SCROG I am working on.

Thanks, would like to get this figured out WITHOUT buying a new lamp cord/socket set... This shouldn't be rocket science or impossible without buying new stuff but I don't want to foul anything up in the process.


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 10, 2012)

I may just cut the white metal bracket right afte the end of the electrical box with a hacksaw and hang the whole damn thing, then I'd still have a decent little piece of metal to keep that ground attached to although I don't know if that's actually going to work well or not.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 10, 2012)

undo those screws that attach it to the batwing and hang it by that bracket.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 10, 2012)

unscrew those and then hang the whole thing, simple


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 11, 2012)

It's dangerous to remove the ground.


----------



## cues (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm assuming you've checked that bulb can run vertical?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

If the bulb isn't rated for vertical, only horizontal or 15+-, running it vertical will only make the bulb life shorter. But definitely when getting a new bulb be sure it's rated for V. Or sometimes it's BD for bulb down.


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 14, 2012)

I hacked it apart and got it working great... been working for several days now, here's a video of it in action too (it's like a turbo light mover in a sense from the air current and keeps temps down a couple degrees as a result) I am interested to see how it works, also have two horizontal lights in there as well (going to be 2 HPS 1 MH) and see how that goes for me... if temps are too high in there I might just run two HPS though, we'll see.

http://s1242.beta.photobucket.com/user/DrGribble/media/15fc96b9.mp4.html


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm digging the turbo light mover action.


----------



## cues (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL. Ok, I'm going to explain it as best I know but first a diclaimer.
I DON'T KNOW.
I'm no sparky but am just giving you the best of my knowledge as I know it.
The ground is there to stop metal/water parts becoming live without blowing a fuse.
In this case, it's the reflector.
Having removed that, I think the danger has gone.
BUT for god's sake don't do anything in this respect on my say so.
I'm just putting up my understanding hoping someone else more qualified will confirm.


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I am not too sure myself how safe it is but it seems to be all normal I have not touched the metal or anything by accident yet to see what will happen lol... It's still grounded too, but only grounded to that very small piece of metal the socket is connected to.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 16, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's dangerous to remove the ground.


The ground is there to ground the reflector. No reflector, no need to ground it.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 16, 2012)

DrGribble said:


> Yeah I am not too sure myself how safe it is but it seems to be all normal I have not touched the metal or anything by accident yet to see what will happen lol... It's still grounded too, but only grounded to that very small piece of metal the socket is connected to.


I think you're good to go.


----------



## Equinox911 (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting

I like the home made light mover

Thanks for sharing

Keep us updated


----------

